# amtrak coach attendants salary



## MontanaJim

Just out of curiosity, about how much per year do coach attendants make? what about sleeping car attendants?

just wondering. Might play a part in how much i tip them.


----------



## trainboy325

I was reluctant to reply to this post, but I checked it out and found that Amtrak labor contract hourly rates are public information. So anyone who wanted to find out through the Freedom of Information Act could get this information if they really wanted to, so here it is:

Effective with the ratification of the April 2004 ASWC (Amtrak Service Workers Council) contract between NRPC and its OBS workers, all of whom belong to one of these three unions: Hotel Employees and Resturant Employees International Union (HERE), Transportation Communications International Union (TCU) and Transport Workers Union of America (TWU).

The pay system is based on a scale determined by the years of seniority one holds in the craft in which they have qualified. Under the contract, if you can hold a regular job, defined as an employee can work a regularly scheduled job that the employee made a job bid on without being displaced by another employee holding more seniority (commonly known as "bumping") sets the standard for the scale. Here are the numbers for an employee whose is being paid 100% of their craft's pay ceiling (per hour):

Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.) 18.86

Service Attendants (dining car waiters) 18.86

Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants) 19.50

LSA Diner (dining car stewards) 21.93

Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher) 20.30

Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock) 20.66

For example, an employee working as a Train Attendant in the first bracket (75% of ceiling) makes $14.15 an hour, the second bracket (80% of ceiling) makes $15.09 and etc. The brackets are in stages of five years of an employee's seniority in their particular working craft.

It is important to note that tipping is an essential part of the railroad service culture and failure to tip results in a negative passenger profile, especially if you become known to the Amtrak community as a "regular", of being a "zero." I can tell you from experience, regardless of whether you think it is right or wrong, you'll get what you "pay for." Good tippers get good service, zeros get little if any service beyond the minimal job description of the attendant's job assignment. Remember that the attendant determines what he or she is willing to do for you. With the exception of making beds before the train arrives at its endpoint, service provided to the passengers (in reality) is solely at the attendant's descretion. It's also important to remember that these hourly rates are to provide professional yearly salaries to people who spend more days out of the year away from home than in other domestic jobs, living on the train day after day getting only four hours of sleep in a 24 hour period and working in a demanding service environment that is in an industrial environment constantly under fire from managers that don't help you by letting broken equipment go onto the road day in and day out. It doesn't matter how much one makes in salary, good service in America , especially on the train, deserves good gratuity. If you can't afford to provide gratuity to your sleeping car attendant and waiter in the diner, then you can't afford to take a trip by train!


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight

trainboy325 said:


> I was reluctant to reply to this post, but I checked it out and found that Amtrak labor contract hourly rates are public information. So anyone who wanted to find out through the Freedom of Information Act could get this information if they really wanted to, so here it is:
> Effective with the ratification of the April 2004 ASWC (Amtrak Service Workers Council) contract between NRPC and its OBS workers, all of whom belong to one of these three unions: Hotel Employees and Resturant Employees International Union (HERE), Transportation Communications International Union (TCU) and Transport Workers Union of America (TWU).
> 
> The pay system is based on a scale determined by the years of seniority one holds in the craft in which they have qualified. Under the contract, if you can hold a regular job, defined as an employee can work a regularly scheduled job that the employee made a job bid on without being displaced by another employee holding more seniority (commonly known as "bumping") sets the standard for the scale. Here are the numbers for an employee whose is being paid 100% of their craft's pay ceiling (per hour):
> 
> Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.) 18.86
> 
> Service Attendants (dining car waiters) 18.86
> 
> Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants) 19.50
> 
> LSA Diner (dining car stewards) 21.93
> 
> Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher) 20.30
> 
> Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock) 20.66
> 
> For example, an employee working as a Train Attendant in the first bracket (75% of ceiling) makes $14.15 an hour, the second bracket (80% of ceiling) makes $15.09 and etc. The brackets are in stages of five years of an employee's seniority in their particular working craft.
> 
> It is important to note that tipping is an essential part of the railroad service culture and failure to tip results in a negative passenger profile, especially if you become known to the Amtrak community as a "regular", of being a "zero." I can tell you from experience, regardless of whether you think it is right or wrong, you'll get what you "pay for." Good tippers get good service, zeros get little if any service beyond the minimal job description of the attendant's job assignment. Remember that the attendant determines what he or she is willing to do for you. With the exception of making beds before the train arrives at its endpoint, service provided to the passengers (in reality) is solely at the attendant's descretion. It's also important to remember that these hourly rates are to provide professional yearly salaries to people who spend more days out of the year away from home than in other domestic jobs, living on the train day after day getting only four hours of sleep in a 24 hour period and working in a demanding service environment that is in an industrial environment constantly under fire from managers that don't help you by letting broken equipment go onto the road day in and day out. It doesn't matter how much one makes in salary, good service in America , especially on the train, deserves good gratuity. If you can't afford to provide gratuity to your sleeping car attendant and waiter in the diner, then you can't afford to take a trip by train!


^_^ B) Very well said, sir! OBS...


----------



## Guest

I always thought a TIP was a reward for good performance, and not some form of blackmail.

I'd like to hear from someone who doesn't have a severe conflict of interest, i.e., an non-employee.


----------



## AlanB

trainboy325 said:


> It's also important to remember that these hourly rates are to provide professional yearly salaries to people who spend more days out of the year away from home than in other domestic jobs, living on the train day after day getting only four hours of sleep in a 24 hour period


Randy,

Thank you for stating that. I've made that same point more than once myself, most recently in fact when one of those DOT studies said that Amtrak over pays is dinning car workers by comparison to regular resturants.

Yes their salary may be higher, but as you note, their work load is also much higher and the amount of rest that they get is significantly less. Most resturant workers never work breakfast, lunch, and dinner on the same day, much less for two or three days in a row. Not to mention that most resturant workers don't have a moving, bouncing floor underfoot.

The same can also be said for the cooks too. I've often somewhat jokingly asked people, when was the last time you tried to cook on your stove, while your husband was busy pulling and tugging on the carper you were standing on in front of the stove, which he was also busy shaking too.

In any industry that I know of, workers forced to work away from home for long periods of time, typically get paid more than those who go home to their own beds every night.


----------



## AlanB

Guest said:


> I always thought a TIP was a reward for good performance, and not some form of blackmail.
> I'd like to hear from someone who doesn't have a severe conflict of interest, i.e., an non-employee.


I for one see the tip as a reward for good service. I never give a tip to my sleeping car attendant, until the trip is over for me. Only once in my many trips have I not tipped an attendant and that was due in large part to the fact that he never even bothered to show up as I detrained. He wouldn't have gotten a very large tip if he had showed up either, since his service wasn't great just barely adequate, but I had two bucks ready for him.

The dining car I will leave a tip with my meal, provided that I've been given adequate service. I tend to be very observant and while I've never worked a day on a train or for Amtrak, I do have some idea on what it takes to put out a meal. So I will compensate for poorer service, if I see that the staff is simply overwhelmed with demand. But if the car is empty, and service is bad, don't expect a tip from me. That also only happened once on Amtrak, but I have varied my tips too.


----------



## daveyb99

trainboy325 said:


> Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.)                   18.86    Service Attendants (dining car waiters)                                  18.86
> 
> Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants)   19.50
> 
> LSA Diner (dining car stewards)                                              21.93
> 
> Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher)                             20.30
> 
> Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock)        20.66


But what are the work hours. The Train Attendant/Sleeper Attendant boards in Chicago how long before a 3:20pm departure, then, with a scheduled arrival in Fort Worth at 3:15pm+1, how much of that is paid time versus non-paid time.


----------



## daveyb99

trainboy325 said:


> It is important to note that tipping is an essential part of the railroad service culture and failure to tip results in a negative passenger profile, especially if you become known to the Amtrak community as a "regular", of being a "zero." I can tell you from experience, regardless of whether you think it is right or wrong, you'll get what you "pay for." Good tippers get good service, zeros get little if any service beyond the minimal job description of the attendant's job assignment.


Would not the world of the "regular passengers" be the same: We too get to know the bad Amtrak employees, who are called "zeros". The disappointment when boarding when we see who is assigned our car. And the always hiding somewhere, never a nice word to say, only doing what is minimally require, and quick with a complaint or excuse.

Use caution, works both ways.

As a side note, sounds like flight attendants make less than a Train Attendant in some cases, and have a much more demanding job. When is the last time you EVER heard of someone tipping a flight attendant. Well, why not !!!

I too tip based on the quality of service. Call me a "Zero" if you must, but act like I am not even there, and you get exactly what I must be: ZERO


----------



## Guest

I suppose in this profession you would get jaded, but when I've ridden with a sleeping car attendant I've never seen before, I still get wildly varying service. Sometimes it's good and I tip well; othertimes it's non-existant and I don't tip. The first person knows he or she worked for the tip and got it; the second will grouse that he or she didn't give any service because it was obvious I'd be a zero. So wrong, but it all comes down to attitude, which varies so widely on Amtrak.

One additional question. You state an hourly rate. Are these folks being paid 24 hours a day when they're on a trip, or something less? I'm trying to figure out what the standard week is in hours and how that impacts pay. Just curious.


----------



## Bill Needles

On our recent three train trip, I tipped the Texas Eagle attendant $20 at the start of the trip to see what kind of service I would get and it was awesome. On the Capital Limited, I did not tip first, he started out slow but turned out to be a very nice fellow, even let me get off for pics when others didn't and opened the side window for me so I could get some pics...he brought us two meals in our car and I tipped him $5 each time. I tipped him $20 in Washington D.C. on arrival...on the Crescent, the attendant was the least attentive and we were only on the train till 5am so we had minimal interaction save for him making up our room...I tipped him $10 when he let us off at 5am...I probably tipped a little heavy but it was our first trip...I also left $5 at every meal we ate in the dining car...before the trip, I went to the bank and got $100 in five dollar bills just for tipping on the train ....Bill


----------



## MontanaJim

i was referring to the coach attendant, not sleeping car. sure if a coach attendant is really good to me, ill tip him eitherway.


----------



## Guest_Amtrak OBS Employee

daveyb99 said:


> Would not the world of the "regular passengers" be the same: We too get to know the bad Amtrak employees, who are called "zeros". The disappointment when boarding when we see who is assigned our car. And the always hiding somewhere, never a nice word to say, only doing what is minimally require, and quick with a complaint or excuse.
> Use caution, works both ways.
> 
> I too tip based on the quality of service. Call me a "Zero" if you must, but act like I am not even there, and you get exactly what I must be: ZERO


The first part of the preceding is true, too. We do have our world of regular passengers! I have been on both sides of the fence and have dealt with an employee (who wasn't aware I am an employee) who just isn't cut out to provide the service or just plain lazy, etc. However, I will add to the fact most of our regular passengers KNOW BETTER of what is going on and how to travel! That said, I very rarely not recieve a gratuity from one we call a "regular passenger." I get stiffed by a "regular" once in a while, and it is a dissapointment to provide services to someone and then they turn around stiff you regarding the tip and walk away. But I get over it easily as Amtrak provides me with a good wage and benefits. I really can ask for nothing else when it comes to the bottom line of the big picture. Yes "use caution, works both ways" is a true statement to be read both ways!

I think every one here on the forums is well aware of the proper tipping etiquet in the travel industry. The most of the "zeros" we speak of are those who never come here on the boards, those who may not be aware (such as those from somewhere else where culture is different), and of course those who just don't care similar to those who go into a restaraunt and leaving nothing for their server who has been really trying to take care of them. I see it all the time.

When it really comes down to it folks, greed really does funny things to people. You gotta give a little to get a little! You gotta give a lot to get a lot! "It works on the other side, too" I say to my fellow employees. We also have to remember another fact here. Passengers are NOT REQUIRED to tip at all for any service on Amtrak! Amtrak has printed that in the literature distibuted to passengers ie ticket jackets, national timetable, etc. It merely states "Gratuities are appreciated everywhere at Amtrak, though they are not required." Some employees (especially old timers) just don't seem to get it. I am sure you can appreciate this, trainboy, as a fellow "youngblood" employee! OBS...


----------



## Guest_Amtrak OBS Employee

MontanaJim said:


> i was referring to the coach attendant, not sleeping car. sure if a coach attendant is really good to me, ill tip him eitherway.


Coach attendant is still a service oriented employee. If they provide you anything such as baggage service, meals at your seat, etc. take care of them. Otherwise if they are performing work specific to their job duties, then normally a tip is not necessary to him/her. Reward them for any good personal service, though. I always make a little bit in tips as a coach attendant. However, I personally don't set out to do so other than to accomodate those who can't help themselves very well such as eldrly, etc. In other words I concentrate on my specific job description when in coaches! OBS....


----------



## trainboy325

I can tell you that I have been a sleeping car passenger as many times that I've been a sleeping car attendant. I can attest personally that it feels good when I receive a tip from a passenger, regardless of the dollar amount. I'm one of those newbees that believes that the thought behind the tip is what counts. It may seem stupid, but a lot of riders, especially new ones, just don't know the tradition of gratuity for service or that the attendant is looking for a reward in exchange for their service. It's in the culture, like it or not.

Here's a story: When my crew gets day trippers that travel on the Crescent between New Orleans and Birmingham/Atlanta after spending all night on the streets, they get into the bed before we leave the station, want breakfast in bed and don't exit the room until five minutes before we arrive into the station and don't have time to make up the beds for the next passengers boarding in BHM and ATL (always full out of these cities). The majority of these passengers don't tip. It's probably due to the fact that their broke from days of eating, drinking and being merry, but it already has created an enviroment among the sleeping car attendants on the first day of the trip that their work isn't appreciated and why bother. Most of us say that "you're getting paid $15.00 an hour, why are you crying?" This is true, but unfortunately, a lot of attendants have lost sight of this fact. I spend most of my time as a Coach Attendant. I spent years working for the Boy Scouts, working in museums and State of Florida government. Until Amtrak, I didn't think of gratuity. In fact on my first trip to New York (while working in JAX), I turned down a tip because I was accustomed to helping people without any expectation of return. I had to learn to get over feeling guilty, it was part of my job! Funny how you change in just a short amount of time being around people who "live" for the money.

On the other hand, when I work the City of New Orleans, the dining car crew starts on the clock at noon and don't start their first meal until 5:00 in the afternoon. With the exception of setting up the diner (a whopping hour at the most), they don't do anything for hours! Because the diner on the City is very slow (I mean that we're lucky to service 150 meals TOTAL for dinner and breakfast combined northbound), the crew gripes about the fact they didn't make a lot of tip money on the trip. My response to them is: WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM! I CAN'T COUNT HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD KILL TO HAVE YOUR JOB! To sit and play cards for hours, provide average service and expect the passengers to throw money at them! That's what starts the bad road to making "zero employees." They just forget what it means to "really work" for a living on the train. They don't have any excuse to cry, they're riding the gravy train. The fact is that it was SO GRAVY for the crew the company cut the car as soon as the time was right! (ie Katrina)

That's my little personal tidbit on how the tipping issue runs deep in the vains of the railroad employee community. Those who thought my response to Montana Jim was skewed to make people believe that tipping is an absolute, regardless of service received are mistaken. I was trying to provide a complete background in order to allow him to make an imformed decision about much he should tip.

To answer Guest's question. Amtrak OBS employees are paid continuously from the time they report for the pre-trip briefing at their home crew base until they hit the bumper at the turnaround point of their trip. The only time we're off the clock on the train is during our downtime, which is four hours for train attendants (anytime between the hours of 9pm and 9am), 12 midnight to 5:30am for the lounge car attendants and 10pm to 5:30am for all dining car employees. Adjustments are made due to late dinners, en-route problems, etc. In the event that ANY OBS employee does not receive an uninterupted rest period of four hours or more, the contract requires we be paid continuous time (even if we can get two or three hours in a bed). Upon hitting the bumper at the turnaround point, all crew members go off the clock, regardless if our end-of-trip duties that take us more time than scheduled on our time sheet. Time to, at and back to the station/hotel at the turnaround point is personal time OFF THE CLOCK. There are VERY FEW EXCEPTIONS to these rules!


----------



## lepearso

I have learned a great deal from this discussion. Wow!

I want to be remembered as a regular passenger that the crew looks forward to seeing. I remember my last trip on the Cardinal when it had a dining car. On the trip into Chicago, I could tell that the crew was tired and exhausted, but I could also tell that they were putting their best foot forward. I left a nice tip. Since it was only a day trip to Chicago, I was back on the same train and in the same dining car with the same crew that night. They were so grateful to see me! I got wonderful service and, by then, they all knew me by name.

An unusual pattern that I follow is to tip the coach attendant based on how they serve other passengers, especially since I'm a pretty low maintenance passenger. If I see a coach attendant going the extra mile for anyone, I leave a tip!


----------



## sechs

Bill Needles said:


> On our recent three train trip, I tipped the Texas Eagle attendant $20 at the start of the trip to see what kind of service I would get and it was awesome.


The problem with "tipping" in advance is that you're encouraging folks to expect this. Your service should be good whether you tip or not; the tip should simply be a reward for this.


----------



## AlanB

sechs said:


> Bill Needles said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our recent three train trip, I tipped the Texas Eagle attendant $20 at the start of the trip to see what kind of service I would get and it was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with "tipping" in advance is that you're encouraging folks to expect this. Your service should be good whether you tip or not; the tip should simply be a reward for this.
Click to expand...

Agreed. One should tip based upon the service, not based upon what one hopes to get. I actually read one report where someone tipped at the beginning and never saw their attendant again.


----------



## Bill Needles

I agree, as I stated, it was our first trip. $20 was probably steep, should have been $10 and only at the end......at least we tipped.....next time....Bill


----------



## Amtrak traveler

Well.. I am currently on an Amtrak train as I type this en route to Carbondale Illinois from New Orleans Louisiana. We spent Thanksgiving with friends. I have never been more disappointed in the lack of service!!! This is the second time I have traveled with Amtrak, the first time with my almost grown children, and the workers have been sitting in the dining car playing cards, eating, and doing NOTHING.. I have yet to see anybody come to our three sleeper cars that I purchased... I couldn't get an intelligent and informative answer if I presented brand new crisp $100 dollar bills for these people. They seem to have no or very little care for the " Paying passengers" I mean, do they think they have a job because the Federal government subsidizes the railroad??? Oh man, please, someone create a luxury line of travel by rail.. I would gladly participate!!! Geez!!!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

trainboy325 said:


> I was reluctant to reply to this post, but I checked it out and found that Amtrak labor contract hourly rates are public information. So anyone who wanted to find out through the Freedom of Information Act could get this information if they really wanted to, so here it is:
> 
> Effective with the ratification of the April 2004 ASWC (Amtrak Service Workers Council) contract between NRPC and its OBS workers, all of whom belong to one of these three unions: Hotel Employees and Resturant Employees International Union (HERE), Transportation Communications International Union (TCU) and Transport Workers Union of America (TWU).
> 
> The pay system is based on a scale determined by the years of seniority one holds in the craft in which they have qualified. Under the contract, if you can hold a regular job, defined as an employee can work a regularly scheduled job that the employee made a job bid on without being displaced by another employee holding more seniority (commonly known as "bumping") sets the standard for the scale. Here are the numbers for an employee whose is being paid 100% of their craft's pay ceiling (per hour):
> 
> Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.) 18.86
> 
> Service Attendants (dining car waiters) 18.86
> 
> Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants) 19.50
> 
> LSA Diner (dining car stewards) 21.93
> 
> Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher) 20.30
> 
> Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock) 20.66


This is actually very useful information. It could be used to calculate operating costs.


----------



## PRR 60

Amtrak traveler said:


> Well.. I am currently on an Amtrak train as I type this en route to Carbondale Illinois from New Orleans Louisiana. We spent Thanksgiving with friends. I have never been more disappointed in the lack of service!!! This is the second time I have traveled with Amtrak, the first time with my almost grown children, and the workers have been sitting in the dining car playing cards, eating, and doing NOTHING.. I have yet to see anybody come to our three sleeper cars that I purchased... I couldn't get an intelligent and informative answer if I presented brand new crisp $100 dollar bills for these people. They seem to have no or very little care for the " Paying passengers" I mean, do they think they have a job because the Federal government subsidizes the railroad??? Oh man, please, someone create a luxury line of travel by rail.. I would gladly participate!!! Geez!!!!


Pullman Rail Service

It might be a tad more expensive than Amtrak.


----------



## oldtimer

Swadian Hardcore said:


> trainboy325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to reply to this post, but I checked it out and found that Amtrak labor contract hourly rates are public information. So anyone who wanted to find out through the Freedom of Information Act could get this information if they really wanted to, so here it is:
> 
> Effective with the ratification of the April 2004 ASWC (Amtrak Service Workers Council) contract between NRPC and its OBS workers, all of whom belong to one of these three unions: Hotel Employees and Resturant Employees International Union (HERE), Transportation Communications International Union (TCU) and Transport Workers Union of America (TWU).
> 
> The pay system is based on a scale determined by the years of seniority one holds in the craft in which they have qualified. Under the contract, if you can hold a regular job, defined as an employee can work a regularly scheduled job that the employee made a job bid on without being displaced by another employee holding more seniority (commonly known as "bumping") sets the standard for the scale. Here are the numbers for an employee whose is being paid 100% of their craft's pay ceiling (per hour):
> 
> Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.) 18.86
> 
> Service Attendants (dining car waiters) 18.86
> 
> Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants) 19.50
> 
> LSA Diner (dining car stewards) 21.93
> 
> Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher) 20.30
> 
> Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock) 20.66
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually very useful information. It could be used to calculate operating costs.
Click to expand...

Your calculation of operating cost could be skewed by the fact that a train could possibly be served by a crew of employees that have less then one year thus 75% would be the cost, and likewise if the crew all had more then 5 years, than 100%. Amtrak went on a massive hiring binge in the 70's and they hired then "young" employees to replace the assumed railroad employees many of whom were close to retirement as the railroads with their reductions of service prior to May 1, 1971 had reduced forces by attrition and layoff.

The employees that were hired in the 70's are now at retirement age and are leaving as soon as they are eligible, thus many crew members are not at 100% wage as stated in the chart.

It is also important to remember that many crews have a long unpaid layover period before their return trip, this is after almost 3 days on duty with only 8 hours rest while on the train.

Also for those of you that think you would like to get paid the above stated amounts you must remember that railroaders do not pay into social security but into railroad retirement at a much higher rate which reduces your take-home pay

Benn there, done that for close to 38 years.


----------



## SarahZ

My SCA on the SWC told me she works for six days straight (LA to Chicago and back) and then is off for six days. While on the train, she has a break to sleep from approximately midnight to 5 AM, depending on what's going on in the car. On the trip to ABQ, she was in charge of two cars instead of one.

I overheard the LSA on his way to bed around 11:00 and told someone he had to be up at 3:00.

The cafe attendant worked from 6:00 AM to 11:30 PM every day.

The pay is good, but I would not want to work those kinds of hours, especially in customer service. Since both of our SCAs provided great service, with smiles, the entire length of the trip, they definitely earned the tip we gave them. We tipped at the end of the trip because we feel a tip is an appreciation for good service. I wouldn't want to tip someone at the beginning and then experience bad service. We ended up adding to our pre-determined tip amount at the end of the trip because both of our SCAs were fabulous. They were also very gracious and thankful for the tip.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

oldtimer said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trainboy325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to reply to this post, but I checked it out and found that Amtrak labor contract hourly rates are public information. So anyone who wanted to find out through the Freedom of Information Act could get this information if they really wanted to, so here it is:
> 
> Effective with the ratification of the April 2004 ASWC (Amtrak Service Workers Council) contract between NRPC and its OBS workers, all of whom belong to one of these three unions: Hotel Employees and Resturant Employees International Union (HERE), Transportation Communications International Union (TCU) and Transport Workers Union of America (TWU).
> 
> The pay system is based on a scale determined by the years of seniority one holds in the craft in which they have qualified. Under the contract, if you can hold a regular job, defined as an employee can work a regularly scheduled job that the employee made a job bid on without being displaced by another employee holding more seniority (commonly known as "bumping") sets the standard for the scale. Here are the numbers for an employee whose is being paid 100% of their craft's pay ceiling (per hour):
> 
> Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.) 18.86
> 
> Service Attendants (dining car waiters) 18.86
> 
> Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants) 19.50
> 
> LSA Diner (dining car stewards) 21.93
> 
> Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher) 20.30
> 
> Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock) 20.66
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually very useful information. It could be used to calculate operating costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your calculation of operating cost could be skewed by the fact that a train could possibly be served by a crew of employees that have less then one year thus 75% would be the cost, and likewise if the crew all had more then 5 years, than 100%. Amtrak went on a massive hiring binge in the 70's and they hired then "young" employees to replace the assumed railroad employees many of whom were close to retirement as the railroads with their reductions of service prior to May 1, 1971 had reduced forces by attrition and layoff.
> 
> The employees that were hired in the 70's are now at retirement age and are leaving as soon as they are eligible, thus many crew members are not at 100% wage as stated in the chart.
> 
> It is also important to remember that many crews have a long unpaid layover period before their return trip, this is after almost 3 days on duty with only 8 hours rest while on the train.
> 
> Also for those of you that think you would like to get paid the above stated amounts you must remember that railroaders do not pay into social security but into railroad retirement at a much higher rate which reduces your take-home pay
> 
> Benn there, done that for close to 38 years.
Click to expand...

I mean I could at least TRY to calculate. It's better than no info.


----------



## Ziv

I put myself through college by working in a tipped position, so I am a bit biased, but tipping isn't an option for me unless the staff is actually failing to do their job. My father worked for Great Northern and then for Burlington Northern and grew up during the end of the depression. He used to say that if you could see how a man treats an ugly dog and a poor waitress you would have a rather good way to judge the measure of the man. I travel sleeper overseas quite a bit, but I have never done so in the US, yet, so my gut on this is hypothetical, but I imagine $5 a night would be fair if the Sleeper Car Train Attendant did a basic job, more if they helped more.

That having been said, a 'missing in action' Train Attendant would test the patience of Job...


----------



## cirdan

daveyb99 said:


> As a side note, sounds like flight attendants make less than a Train Attendant in some cases, and have a much more demanding job. When is the last time you EVER heard of someone tipping a flight attendant. Well, why not !!!


On airlines that sell meals rather than give them for free (such as Easyjet), flight attendants do make tips.

On Amtrak people also tip based on the price of the meal, even if they're sleeper passengers and so don't pay for it specifically.

I am sure that if airlines proviuded menu cards with prices, even if they said it was included, people would top based on the prices.


----------



## cirdan

Guest said:


> I suppose in this profession you would get jaded, but when I've ridden with a sleeping car attendant I've never seen before, I still get wildly varying service. Sometimes it's good and I tip well; othertimes it's non-existant and I don't tip. The first person knows he or she worked for the tip and got it; the second will grouse that he or she didn't give any service because it was obvious I'd be a zero. So wrong, but it all comes down to attitude, which varies so widely on Amtrak.
> 
> One additional question. You state an hourly rate. Are these folks being paid 24 hours a day when they're on a trip, or something less? I'm trying to figure out what the standard week is in hours and how that impacts pay. Just curious.


I suppose it's the problem with the whole tipping culture that people judge you and then treat you according to the projected tip, rather than seeing it as their job to treat everybody in the best way possible, regardless of who they are or how much they tip.


----------



## PRR 60

cirdan said:


> daveyb99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, sounds like flight attendants make less than a Train Attendant in some cases, and have a much more demanding job. When is the last time you EVER heard of someone tipping a flight attendant. Well, why not !!!
> 
> 
> 
> On airlines that sell meals rather than give them for free (such as Easyjet), flight attendants do make tips.
> 
> On Amtrak people also tip based on the price of the meal, even if they're sleeper passengers and so don't pay for it specifically.
> 
> I am sure that if airlines proviuded menu cards with prices, even if they said it was included, people would top based on the prices.
Click to expand...

While that may be true on easyJet, it is absolutely not true with any airline I've travelled. United, US Airways and all domestic carriers sell meals in economy, and there is no tipping permitted. It is not just that it is not customary. It is not permitted.

US Airways has an interesting program for rewarding exceptional service. Elite members of the US frequent flyer program (Dividend Miles) get a sheet of "Above and Beyond" cards. If an employee provides what the DM member thinks is exceptional (or maybe just really good) service, you fill out a card and hand it to them. The employee then turns the card in. Every three months, US has a drawing, and pulls cards from those turned in. Each of ten winners gets $10,000, another 100 get $1000 each, and 250 more get $250 each. The more cards an employee turns in, the better the odds of winning. I've handed out some A&B cards, and often the recipient is as grateful as if I had tipped.


----------



## shinkansen

I have to admit as much time as I have spent on Amtrak, msot of it has been on the NEC on short haul runs between WAS and NYP. the thought of tipping has never occurred to me. On the few LD trips I have made in coach, I have never as so much as seen the coach attendant. In fact the only time I had seen anyone would be come ticket punch time. Considering I am planning a cross-country trip this spring, the discussion is good food for thought for my budgeting plans.


----------



## dal

For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits. IMO the chef and bartender are the most skilled as they have to be educated on serving beverages and cooking but what does it take to make up a bed? If you add in tips these people are doing very well. If they earn $150 per trip and do three trips a week they can add 50-70% to their compensation. I know professional people making less than that.


----------



## Phil S

Good info and discussion. FWIW my tips are in line with what others are reporting. But I tip SCA at the end of the trip, not the beginning. At least twice, SCA got a big fat nada. Bathrooms were filthy, towel trash bin overflowing.But it occurred to me on my last trip that all of us sleeper pax can help with the paper towel trash issue. Ie, it's no more work to carry it with you out the door and dump it in the big trash can in the vestibule. Just a suggestion. -- Phil


----------



## AlanB

dal said:


> For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits.


That's a rather insulting statement IMHO, and many of the workers are college grads and almost all have at least completed high school.



dal said:


> IMO the chef and bartender are the most skilled as they have to be educated on serving beverages and cooking but what does it take to make up a bed?


It takes a lot more to make up an Amtrak bed than you would think and far more than making up the bed in your house/apt. When was the last time you tried making the bed while an earthquake was occurring around you? That's about what it's like while the train is busy bouncing down the tracks. And one SCA has at a minimum around 50 beds to make up every trip. Plus they have to put the beds down at night and up in the morning. They're also waiters, bringing food to those who request it; responsible for opening the door at each stop; responsible for the safety of all passengers in their car and they get special training in that area. And they've got a bunch of other duties. They're far more than say a housekeeper at a hotel.



dal said:


> If you add in tips these people are doing very well. If they earn $150 per trip and do three trips a week they can add 50-70% to their compensation. I know professional people making less than that.


Those working a 1 night run can at best manage 2 trips a week. Those working 2 night runs can only manage 1 trip per week.


----------



## SarahZ

dal said:


> For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits. IMO the chef and bartender are the most skilled as they have to be educated on serving beverages and cooking but what does it take to make up a bed? If you add in tips these people are doing very well. If they earn $150 per trip and do three trips a week they can add 50-70% to their compensation. I know professional people making less than that.


I worked in pizza delivery during college. People often treated me like "uneducated, unskilled" scum. They had no idea I was on the Dean's List and headed toward grad school. They'd sometimes refuse to tip me as an "incentive to get a better job", even though I'd just gotten their pizza to them within 20 minutes in a snowstorm and then waded through the knee-deep snow they couldn't manage to shovel from their sidewalk. 

You may want to adjust your attitude. You have no idea if some or all of those employees have college degrees. In this economy, ANY job is a GOOD job, and it's cruel to judge someone based on their profession. So what if they don't wear a suit to work? So what if they flip beds? Would you rather do it yourself? I think it's great the SCAs are there to take care of those things.

Our SCA from ABQ to CHI was amazing. He was in charge of two cars, and I've never seen anyone respond to the call button or requests so quickly. He flipped our room from night mode to day mode so fast it was unreal. It was like he had eight hands. He did everything with a smile on his face, never once complaining to other attendants, and he even had everyone's name memorized by the end of the trip. It was crazy. I would never, ever call him "unskilled", and far be it from you to say something like that. Shame on you.

I can't imagine this world without taxi drivers, servers, pizza delivery, bus drivers, flight attendants, and all of those other jobs you're putting down right now. Those people make your life easier by doing all of the things you refer to as "unskilled".

:angry:


----------



## guest

dal said:


> For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits. IMO the chef and bartender are the most skilled as they have to be educated on serving beverages and cooking but what does it take to make up a bed? If you add in tips these people are doing very well. If they earn $150 per trip and do three trips a week they can add 50-70% to their compensation. I know professional people making less than that.


Sadly, the benefits at Amtrak are FAR from "unparalleled". The amount each employee is required to contribute to the company healthcare plan, provided by United Healthcare, is only slightly less than buying an individual, independent policy. Many companies have far better. Amtrak does not pay for sick days. For those employees who hold a regular route, missing a day because of illness generally means missing an entire trip, 60 hours or more, with no guaranteed way to compensate for the loss; this means that many employees report to work sick, putting themselves, their coworkers, and the general public at risk. Although Amtrak does offer vacation pay, it takes 7 years of service to get beyond 2 weeks' vacation.

I worked at a convenience store 30 years ago which was not unionized, but offered excellent wages, profit sharing, free healthcare coverage, sick pay, and personal days.

150 dollars would be about average per trip for tips, split between coach and sleepers. But it is impossible to work 3 trips per week, when those holding a regular job rarely work more than 3-4 trips per month.

Overall, an onboard crew member working an average of 40 hours per week is going to gross around 45,000 dollars per year...then you can subtract 3,000 for medical, 1,200 for union dues, 25% for taxes (depending on the state), etc. Realistically, the only way to earn a living wage at Amtrak is to get at least 200 per week in tips, given the locations of the crew bases (in expensive large cities).

As far as tipping, there is no need to compare diner tips to those in a regular restaurant. A dollar or two per person for breakfast or lunch is sufficient for adequate service, a bit more for dinner or if you are having wine. For sleepers, depending on the length of the trip, if someone is actually making use of the bed, 10 to 20 dollars per roomette and 20 to 50 dollars per bedroom - all depending on the level of service - is standard. In coach, tips are not expected or suggested, unless someone asks for non-disability-based assistance with bags, meals, etc.	At these rates, with average occupancies, an attendant can scrape out around 200 dollars per average week in tips. Superior service (Vincent on the SWC, Hermenio on the CS for example) merits more, and these employees do average more....


----------



## nightrider

AlanB said:


> dal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a rather insulting statement IMHO, and many of the workers are college grads and almost all have at least completed high school.
> 
> 
> 
> dal said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the chef and bartender are the most skilled as they have to be educated on serving beverages and cooking but what does it take to make up a bed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes a lot more to make up an Amtrak bed than you would think and far more than making up the bed in your house/apt. When was the last time you tried making the bed while an earthquake was occurring around you? That's about what it's like while the train is busy bouncing down the tracks. And one SCA has at a minimum around 50 beds to make up every trip. Plus they have to put the beds down at night and up in the morning. They're also waiters, bringing food to those who request it; responsible for opening the door at each stop; responsible for the safety of all passengers in their car and they get special training in that area. And they've got a bunch of other duties. They're far more than say a housekeeper at a hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> dal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you add in tips these people are doing very well. If they earn $150 per trip and do three trips a week they can add 50-70% to their compensation. I know professional people making less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those working a 1 night run can at best manage 2 trips a week. Those working 2 night runs can only manage 1 trip per week.
Click to expand...

I agree that there is a lot more to being a train attendant....in addition to the above, there are times when you have the extremely unpleasant task of cleaning up a room after a passenger has gotten sick in it--or perhaps had an incontinence 'accident'......there isn't enough money to compensate one for those tasks....


----------



## roomette

Sorcha said:


> So what if they flip beds? Would you rather do it yourself?


Yes. And, I do. I expect nothing from an SCA and that's usually what I get.


----------



## oldtimer

guest said:


> dal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits. IMO the chef and bartender are the most skilled as they have to be educated on serving beverages and cooking but what does it take to make up a bed? If you add in tips these people are doing very well. If they earn $150 per trip and do three trips a week they can add 50-70% to their compensation. I know professional people making less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the benefits at Amtrak are FAR from "unparalleled". The amount each employee is required to contribute to the company healthcare plan, provided by United Healthcare, is only slightly less than buying an individual, independent policy. Many companies have far better. Amtrak does not pay for sick days. For those employees who hold a regular route, missing a day because of illness generally means missing an entire trip, 60 hours or more, with no guaranteed way to compensate for the loss; this means that many employees report to work sick, putting themselves, their coworkers, and the general public at risk. Although Amtrak does offer vacation pay, it takes 7 years of service to get beyond 2 weeks' vacation.
> 
> I worked at a convenience store 30 years ago which was not unionized, but offered excellent wages, profit sharing, free healthcare coverage, sick pay, and personal days.
> 
> 150 dollars would be about average per trip for tips, split between coach and sleepers. But it is impossible to work 3 trips per week, when those holding a regular job rarely work more than 3-4 trips per month.
> 
> Overall, an onboard crew member working an average of 40 hours per week is going to gross around 45,000 dollars per year...then you can subtract 3,000 for medical, 1,200 for union dues, 25% for taxes (depending on the state), etc. Realistically, the only way to earn a living wage at Amtrak is to get at least 200 per week in tips, given the locations of the crew bases (in expensive large cities).
> 
> As far as tipping, there is no need to compare diner tips to those in a regular restaurant. A dollar or two per person for breakfast or lunch is sufficient for adequate service, a bit more for dinner or if you are having wine. For sleepers, depending on the length of the trip, if someone is actually making use of the bed, 10 to 20 dollars per roomette and 20 to 50 dollars per bedroom - all depending on the level of service - is standard. In coach, tips are not expected or suggested, unless someone asks for non-disability-based assistance with bags, meals, etc.	At these rates, with average occupancies, an attendant can scrape out around 200 dollars per average week in tips. Superior service (Vincent on the SWC, Hermenio on the CS for example) merits more, and these employees do average more....
Click to expand...

Sounds like someone who also has been there, done that!

It is hard on family life, social life and many other things.

Life on the road is tough for train crews and engineers, but tougher if you have to go from end to end on any of the western long haul trains.


----------



## SarahZ

roomette said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if they flip beds? Would you rather do it yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And, I do. I expect nothing from an SCA and that's usually what I get.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm sorry you've had some bad experiences. Not everyone is cut out for customer service. It's a hard job. I often end up picking up where some of my lazy co-workers leave off and apologize for their mistakes and attitude. I hope you have better service in the future.


----------



## Henry Kisor

Amtrak employees: Is it true (as I was once told by a former OBS crew) that the IRS expects that train attendants must report a certain tip income on their returns?


----------



## VentureForth

Giving Guest_dal the benefit of the doubt, "Skilled" labor means a job for which specific vocational training and/or intership/apprenticeship is required. Being an SCA or an SA doesn't require specific vocational training. It requires a certain amount of on the job and some classroom training, but that's it. You don't _need_ four years (or two years) of college to qualify to work these positions.

Given that, $45,000 is GENEROUS for someone who holds a high school diploma.

Many truck drivers who have a similar life on the road, sans human companionship, make as much or less.

Henry - the IRS expects ALL service industry personnell to report ALL taxes and wages. With most service employess "forgetting" to count it all, they've established processes to ensure that at least a minimum amount of tips are recorded based on revenues of the employeer. How that works on Amtrak is beyond me.


----------



## henryj

Swadian Hardcore said:


> trainboy325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to reply to this post, but I checked it out and found that Amtrak labor contract hourly rates are public information. So anyone who wanted to find out through the Freedom of Information Act could get this information if they really wanted to, so here it is:
> 
> Effective with the ratification of the April 2004 ASWC (Amtrak Service Workers Council) contract between NRPC and its OBS workers, all of whom belong to one of these three unions: Hotel Employees and Resturant Employees International Union (HERE), Transportation Communications International Union (TCU) and Transport Workers Union of America (TWU).
> 
> The pay system is based on a scale determined by the years of seniority one holds in the craft in which they have qualified. Under the contract, if you can hold a regular job, defined as an employee can work a regularly scheduled job that the employee made a job bid on without being displaced by another employee holding more seniority (commonly known as "bumping") sets the standard for the scale. Here are the numbers for an employee whose is being paid 100% of their craft's pay ceiling (per hour):
> 
> Train Attendants (coach, sleeper, business, etc.) 18.86
> 
> Service Attendants (dining car waiters) 18.86
> 
> Lead Service Attendant (cafe/lounge/dinnette attendants) 19.50
> 
> LSA Diner (dining car stewards) 21.93
> 
> Food Specialist (second cook/dishwasher) 20.30
> 
> Chef (kitchen manager/held responsible for food stock) 20.66
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually very useful information. It could be used to calculate operating costs.
Click to expand...

Not really. If you want to calculate operating costs you need to double those rates to account for all the benefits and such that the employer has to pay in addition to the persons salary. In my calculations for LD trains I used $40-50 an hour for OBS and $90-115 for T&E times the total hours the train takes to make an end to end trip. I did not even try to calculate all those extras such as down time on the train nor prep time before the train departs. I figure it all just evens out in the long run and I did not want to understate costs. Labor costs are one of Amtraks biggest costs on these LD trains and the longer it takes to make its run the more it costs which is why such popular LD trains as the EB and CS still show large losses and why a simple day train can break even or better. Then, of course, there is that 'bloated overhead' to add also.


----------



## EB_OBS

VentureForth said:


> Giving Guest_dal the benefit of the doubt, "Skilled" labor means a job for which specific vocational training and/or intership/apprenticeship is required. Being an SCA or an SA doesn't require specific vocational training. It requires a certain amount of on the job and some classroom training, but that's it. You don't _need_ four years (or two years) of college to qualify to work these positions.
> 
> Given that, $45,000 is GENEROUS for someone who holds a high school diploma.
> 
> Many truck drivers who have a similar life on the road, sans human companionship, make as much or less.
> 
> Henry - the IRS expects ALL service industry personnell to report ALL taxes and wages. With most service employess "forgetting" to count it all, they've established processes to ensure that at least a minimum amount of tips are recorded based on revenues of the employeer. How that works on Amtrak is beyond me.


Amtrak uses a formula to calculate and report what each attendant and waiter made in tips for the year. The revenue gererated by each trip you worked would be used to assign a percentage of that revenue to each tipped employee as "tipped wages." This amount is reported to the IRS and on employees' W-2. The IRS requires that tipped employees keep basic records and to report tipped earnings. It does not have to match what your employer actually reported though. I haven't been a tipped employee for a long while but I believe the percentage that Amtrak uses was or is something less than ten percenct, like eight percent of someting.


----------



## SarahZ

I know that, as a pizza delivery driver, we were expected to report our tips. Our employer would punch in the number at the end of the night, and then it would be figured into the taxes taken out of our paycheck so we wouldn't get hit with a huge amount owed when we filed our 1040s.

Now, we could report $1, $5, $10, or whatever we wanted, but I always took the safe road since I never knew if I'd get audited. I sincerely doubt the IRS thinks a pizza delivery driver only makes $5 in tips for an eight-hour shift. I usually brought home $40-50 on an average night and $75-100 on a good night.


----------



## NAVYBLUE

VentureForth said:


> Giving Guest_dal the benefit of the doubt, "Skilled" labor means a job for which specific vocational training and/or intership/apprenticeship is required. Being an SCA or an SA doesn't require specific vocational training. It requires a certain amount of on the job and some classroom training, but that's it. You don't _need_ four years (or two years) of college to qualify to work these positions.
> 
> Given that, $45,000 is GENEROUS for someone who holds a high school diploma.
> 
> Many truck drivers who have a similar life on the road, sans human companionship, make as much or less.
> 
> Henry - the IRS expects ALL service industry personnell to report ALL taxes and wages. With most service employess "forgetting" to count it all, they've established processes to ensure that at least a minimum amount of tips are recorded based on revenues of the employeer. How that works on Amtrak is beyond me.


In my former life, I was a Social Security Disability Judge for (11) years. After (1) year of medical training, I commenced reviewing cases. After all medical evidence was received or enough to make a decision was received we went through a step by step process. One of the steps was determining if a person was phyically and/or mentally able to return to a previous job or go to an unskilled job if they couldn't return to a previous job. To determine that we used the government's DOT jobs classification table. In that table jobs were determined to be unskilled (SVP 1-2), semi-skilled (SVP 3-5) and skilled (SVP 6-9). Using those tables the following AMTRAK jobs are rated as such.

SCA Unskilled

SA Semi-Skilled

LSA Skilled

Cook Skilled

CODE: *311.477-022*

TITLE(s): *WAITER/WAITRESS, DINING CAR (r.r. trans.)* 

Serves passengers in railroad dining car: Presents menu to patrons, makes suggestions, and answers questions regarding food and service. Takes order from patron and presents it to COOK, RAILROAD (r.r. trans.). Serves food to passenger. Computes cost of meal. Accepts money from patron and returns change. Removes dishes from table and carries them to kitchen. Places clean linen, silverware, and glassware on table according to rules of etiquette. Washes glassware and silverware. May prepare salads, appetizers, and cold dishes. May receive and store linen supplies. May prepare and serve mixed drinks. May be designated according to specialty as Bar Attendant (r.r. trans.); Pantry Attendant (r.r. trans.).

*GOE: 09.04.01 STRENGTH: L GED: R3 M2 L2 **SVP: 3** DLU: 77 **(SA)*

*(SEMI-SILLED)*

TITLE(s): *WAITER/WAITRESS, HEAD (hotel & rest.) *

 

Supervises and coordinates activities of dining-room employees engaged in providing courteous and rapid service to diners: Greets guests and escorts them to tables. Schedules dining reservations. Arranges parties for patrons. Adjusts complaints regarding food or service. Hires and trains dining-room employees. Notifies payroll department regarding work schedules and time records. May assist in preparing menus. May plan and execute details for banquets [sTEWARD/STEWARDESS, BANQUET (hotel & rest.); MANAGER, CATERING (hotel & rest.)]. May supervise WAITERS/WAITRESSES, ROOM SERVICE (hotel & rest.) and be designated Captain, Room Service (hotel & rest.).

*GOE: 09.01.03 STRENGTH: L GED: R4 M3 L4 **SVP: 6** DLU: 77 (LSA)*

* (SKILLED)*

CODE: *315.381-018*

TITLE(s): *COOK, RAILROAD (r.r. trans.) alternate titles: chef *

 

Prepares, seasons, and cooks food in railroad dining car, following recipes for preplanned menus: Broils steaks, chops, fish, and poultry. Toasts bread and prepares waffles and pancakes, using prepared mixes. Mixes ingredients for cooked and uncooked desserts, such as pudding, custard, gelatin, and fruit desserts. Washes, peels, cuts, seeds, and cooks vegetables. May inventory supplies of food and prepare requisitions. May carve meats. May supervise other kitchen workers. May be designated according to specialties prepared as Cook, Fry (r.r. trans.). When preparing and serving food to passengers in Pullman Lounge (combination sleeping and dining car) may be designated Pullman Attendant (r.r. trans.).

*GOE: 05.10.08 STRENGTH: L GED: R3 M2 L2 **SVP: 6** DLU: 77 (COOK)*

* (SKILLED)*

CODE: *351.677-010*

TITLE(s): *SERVICE ATTENDANT, SLEEPING CAR (r.r. trans.) alternate titles: porter, pullman*

 

Performs variety of personal services for railroad patrons: Carries hand baggage to station platform from seat. Makes berths. Supplies towels to washroom. Furnishes patrons with light lunches, drinks, card tables, or other articles they may request. When only one sleeping car is in train, may perform duties of CONDUCTOR, PULLMAN (r.r. trans.).

*GOE: 09.01.04 STRENGTH: M GED: R2 M2 L2 **SVP: 2** DLU: 77 (SCA)*

* (UNSKILLED)*

NAVYBLUE

.


----------



## VentureForth

Way cool info. What about the $15.90/hr airport janitor?


----------



## NAVYBLUE

VentureForth said:


> Way cool info. What about the $15.90/hr airport janitor?


Janitor	SVP 3 Semi-Skilled

Semi skilled USUALLY because they tend to use tools to do minor repairs and opearate machines like buffers, cleaners. To be classified in a particular DOT job code you normally need to do about 50% of the tasks listed as a person's specific tasks are not uniform across varying industries. These are updated yearly as new job titles enter the marketplace, some become more "technology" oriented increasing their skill requirements and some just go away.

CODE: *382.664-010*






TITLE(s): *JANITOR (any industry) alternate titles: maintenance engineer; superintendent, building*

 

Keeps hotel, office building, apartment house, or similar building in clean and orderly condition and tends furnace, air-conditioner, and boiler to provide heat, cool air, and hot water for tenants, performing any combination of following duties: Sweeps, mops, scrubs, and vacuums hallways, stairs and office space. Regulates flow of fuel into automatic furnace or shovels coal into hand-fired furnace. Empties tenants' trash and garbage containers. Maintains building, performing minor and routine painting, plumbing, electrical wiring, and other related maintenance activities, using handtools. Replaces air-conditioner filters. Cautions tenants regarding complaints about excessive noise, disorderly conduct, or misuse of property. Notifies management concerning need for major repairs or additions to lighting, heating, and ventilating equipment. Cleans snow and debris from sidewalk. Mows lawn, trims shrubbery, and cultivates flowers, using handtools and power tools. Posts signs to advertise vacancies and shows empty apartments to prospective tenants. May reside on property and be designated Manager, Resident (any industry).

*GOE: 05.12.18 STRENGTH: M GED: R3 M2 L3 SVP: 3 DLU: 88*

NAVYBLUE


----------



## SarahZ

Skilled! ^_^ I have no idea what all of those other numbers mean, though.

CODE:*241.217-010*

TITLE(s):*CLAIM ADJUSTER (business ser.; insurance) alternate titles: insurance adjustor;*

Investigates claims [blah blah blah]

*GOE: 11.12.01 STRENGTH: L GED: R5 M3 L5 **SVP: 6** DLU: 77*


----------



## NAVYBLUE

Sorcha said:


> Skilled! ^_^ I have no idea what all of those other numbers mean, though.
> 
> CODE:*241.217-010*
> 
> TITLE(s):*CLAIM ADJUSTER (business ser.; insurance) alternate titles: insurance adjustor;*
> 
> Investigates claims [blah blah blah]
> 
> *GOE: 11.12.01 STRENGTH: L GED: R5 M3 L5 **SVP: 6** DLU: 77*


GOE=Guide for Occupational Exploring Used by counseling professionals to try to match a person's interests and/or talents to a vocational "grouping" for possible

training or job seeking

Strength=Physical requirements normally associated with the job L equals light and a person whose job is considered to normally lift 10 lbs frequently and 20 lbs

occasionally

GED=General Educational Developement broken in to the sub sections of Reasoning, Mathematic and Language requirements of the job with (6) being the highest

SVP=Skill level Numbers (6) to (9) denote skilled jobs. SVP of (6) normally means (1) to (2) years to learn/master the job

DLU-Date last update DLU equals 1977

Code 241.217-010 The first (2) means clerical and sales occupations. (24) is miscellaneous clerical jobs (241 are investigators and adjusters. The last (6) numbers

makes it Claim Abjustor

Now, you know more than you ever wanted to know about the DOT, DIctionary of Occupational Titles. I used it every day for (11) years as after medical evidence it is the heart and soul of making disability decisons.

NAVYBLUE


----------



## SarahZ

Interesting! Thank you.


----------



## TVRM610

AlanB said:


> dal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For largely unskilled uneducated labor Amtrak pays their onboard service crews good money and unparalleled benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a rather insulting statement IMHO, and many of the workers are college grads and almost all have at least completed high school.
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt this way Alan!

It amazes me that people have this view...


----------

